# little marijuana store



## jungle (Mar 9, 2011)

as an amature mj grower, and finding my self interested in diferent mj strains and there effects for medicinal purposes, I've been wondering if med. mj ever became legal ect. in the state where I live if there could be a job possibility for me. Scince getting a pc again recently I have been learning some. I've made about 3 attempts to address my questions to different places where med mj is legal and no one has responded back. So I'm wondering where are some good web sights, universities, people ect....even books to help people understand their nitch in this occupational field. The area i'm thinking about is grower, suppier, bud tender, small store owner or work in one, hopefully not to zoned out because of zoning regulations. I hear theres alot of small stores closing now because of new zoning laws. Well to make a long story short I'd like to educate myself in this area in case it becomes legal and I'd be prepared to get started when and if it does. Anyone know what I might be looking for to help me on my way. Just feeling thigs out for now. It be nice to learn of some organizations that are established so when a new state becomes legalm their buisness expands into those states. I'd like to learn of places like this to contact for possible employment if they would need local people when they came into the state. Maybe i'm asking to much here? See what people say.


----------



## Hick (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm in a mmj state. If I had the opportunity to jump in at the ground level again, "I" would go into the retail end. Concentrating on supplies, soil, lights, nutrients, hydro supplies, ect.

  I'm sure you've heard it termed as the _"Green Rush"_, comparing the mmj industry to the 1849 "Gold rush". 
  In 1848 a man named Samuel Brannon opened a small retail outlet at Sutters Fort selling shovels to the miners. He became Californians FIRST millionaire!...


----------



## Thailord (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm with Hick, the art of making money, in what I consider to be the next big money business in America, would be in grow equipment, and supplies.  As the law opens up, then you can expand into classes for caregivers, and patients, maybe start some consulting on strains directed at specific conditions & diseases, etc...

A quick side note:  it is more than just certain strains.  I try to work strains for some med patients in my state which isolate specific phenotypes, and terpenes which have proven to be beneficial for specific conditions.  Both phenotype & terpenes can be influenced with environmental changes.  One thing we must all remember is that phenotypes are 50% environment, and 50% genetics, therefore they can be manipulated, and influenced through environmental changes.  Just something to think about.  I love growing, but teaching people how to become better growers, and sway their interests towards breeding for their own taste would be far more rewarding to me b/c it will expand insight and evolve the species of drug type cannabis.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 9, 2011)

I have also found that the same strain (actually bud from the same plant) can have quite different effects on different people.


----------



## tcbud (Mar 9, 2011)

Hick....Sutter would be amazed at our new "Gold Rush" here in California.  I wonder if the price of Gold back then was affected like the price of MJ has been affected here.  Everyone and their Mother grew something last outdoor season and even established growers are wishing they had taken the low offers that they got last fall.  So many of the people I know are sitting on all of the crop and last year they wished they had asked a higher price. The price keeps falling at the growers level and staying the same at the retail level.  Someone in the middle is making a huge amount of money right now.

Our County is fighting the Zoning fight and the Zoners are winning with emergency rulings against multiple recommendation growers to not at all on parcels under 30 acres.  A lot of folks are feeling the pressure that come here to grow then leave.  Locals are not happy either.  The Gold Rush is getting down right serious around here.  You can not open a dispensary here either due to "emergency moratorium".  Our number one cash crop is MJ and the county needs to find a way to cash in on it too.  They wont be happy till they do.  And most of the "locals" wont be happy no matter what happens.

I would recommend to the author of this thread to read read and read some more.  There are many strains that have been developed to help the medical MJ patient.  Then there are us that have been smoking all our lives and just like to get high and get a recommendation anyway (Of course there are valid reasons we like to get high, it makes me feel better is my fave.).


----------



## jungle (Mar 9, 2011)

This is sort of what I've been hoping find out about. The sugestion of getting into the retail end is great. and as the laws open up then one can expand into the other fields. Didn't know the goldrush thing. Interesting thought. 

Thailord; your getting really specific about what your working to acomplish with the phenotypes and terpenes. directed at specific illneses. And to be a better grower one needs to do this to keep the phen. and terps. consistant. I've read that there are teaching jobs in this Ind. 
HempG. good point also about the different effects the same bud can have on diferent people, there has to be some trial and era.
 TCbud thanks.....good points...just getting high has some advantages. Because the plant in itself fights cancers ect ect....so it could be a premaintenance drug.....I was taking a medication for 15 years, and recently due to displacement (temp) funds became low and I got off of it.......it was sort of a bad month....but the other day i was reading like you say to do and i came across a health problem that can be directly the result of taking this type of medication. The condition developes once people get off of it.....but what i learned was mj is good for the problem. To me the reasons seem to be a little more legit when there is something beyond premaintanance as to why we want to smoke it. A good escape from reality can be good for us to. Yeah I don't know if it will be anything i will ever do, but It's interesting and it goes along with my hobby. this was great.


----------



## Hick (Mar 10, 2011)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Hick....Sutter would be amazed at our new "Gold Rush" here in California.  I wonder if the price of Gold back then was affected like the price of MJ has been affected here.  Everyone and their Mother grew something last outdoor season and even established growers are wishing they had taken the low offers that they got last fall.  So many of the people I know are sitting on all of the crop and last year they wished they had asked a higher price. The price keeps falling at the growers level and staying the same at the retail level.  Someone in the middle is making a huge amount of money right now.
> 
> Our County is fighting the Zoning fight and the Zoners are winning with emergency rulings against multiple recommendation growers to not at all on parcels under 30 acres.  A lot of folks are feeling the pressure that come here to grow then leave.  Locals are not happy either.  The Gold Rush is getting down right serious around here.  You can not open a dispensary here either due to "emergency moratorium".  Our number one cash crop is MJ and the county needs to find a way to cash in on it too.  They wont be happy till they do.  And most of the "locals" wont be happy no matter what happens.
> 
> I would recommend to the author of this thread to read read and read some more.  There are many strains that have been developed to help the medical MJ patient.  Then there are us that have been smoking all our lives and just like to get high and get a recommendation anyway (Of course there are valid reasons we like to get high, it makes me feel better is my fave.).



 I see a lot of those same effects here tc.  _"everybody"_... grew a few outdoors last year....


----------



## BBFan (Mar 10, 2011)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Hick....Sutter would be amazed at our new "Gold Rush" here in California. I wonder if the price of Gold back then was affected like the price of MJ has been affected here. Everyone and their Mother grew something last outdoor season and even established growers are wishing they had taken the low offers that they got last fall. So many of the people I know are sitting on all of the crop and last year they wished they had asked a higher price. The price keeps falling at the growers level and staying the same at the retail level. Someone in the middle is making a huge amount of money right now.
> 
> Our County is fighting the Zoning fight and the Zoners are winning with emergency rulings against multiple recommendation growers to not at all on parcels under 30 acres. A lot of folks are feeling the pressure that come here to grow then leave. Locals are not happy either. The Gold Rush is getting down right serious around here. You can not open a dispensary here either due to "emergency moratorium". Our number one cash crop is MJ and the county needs to find a way to cash in on it too. They wont be happy till they do. And most of the "locals" wont be happy no matter what happens.
> 
> I would recommend to the author of this thread to read read and read some more. There are many strains that have been developed to help the medical MJ patient. Then there are us that have been smoking all our lives and just like to get high and get a recommendation anyway (Of course there are valid reasons we like to get high, it makes me feel better is my fave.).


 
tcbud-
Thank you for a very enlightening post. Really an eye opener for the rest of us (at least in US).

Your single post has given me a better perspective than all the documentaries / news reports I've seen on the subject.



			
				Hick said:
			
		

> If I had the opportunity to jump in at the ground level again, "I" would go into the retail end. Concentrating on supplies, soil, lights, nutrients, hydro supplies, ect.


 
That is some great advice Hick- Thanks.


----------



## NorCalHal (Mar 10, 2011)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Hick....Sutter would be amazed at our new "Gold Rush" here in California. I wonder if the price of Gold back then was affected like the price of MJ has been affected here. Everyone and their Mother grew something last outdoor season and even established growers are wishing they had taken the low offers that they got last fall. So many of the people I know are sitting on all of the crop and last year they wished they had asked a higher price. The price keeps falling at the growers level and staying the same at the retail level. Someone in the middle is making a huge amount of money right now.


 
tcbud touched on a subject that is frustrating to say the least. The MMJ Broker, aka leach.

I too have been involved in the scene since the start, and this year is by far the worst. The influx of new growers compounded by the record outdoor crops lasy year, prices of herb is at a all time low.
In comes the Broker. Don't get pulled in tcbud by the charm and promises of the broker. All these cats do is buy your herb for next to nothing and then turn around and flip it at all the dispensaries from Sac to Dago, for a HUGE profit. 
I feel sorry for the oldtimers out there for sure, but I too am an oldtimer, and you wither have to step up to the plate, or quit the game. Networking is the KEY. Spend the $2000 in Gas and go to ALL the dispensaries yourself, don't use brokers. Once you get a couple of dispensaries on lock tc, your confidence will be GREATLY boosted. And if your going to broker your herb, then do it thru a dispensary. I have had my fair share of arguments with the brokers, let me tell you, but I enjoy it. They are not growers, they are str8 folks that just have established connections with clubs. They can easily be bypassed.
Take the outdoor to the LA area tcbud, you will be happy. They are looking.......and they would rather deal with a grower then a broker, beleive that.


Gone are the days of <2000 a p for outdoor, it's sad.


----------



## tcbud (Mar 10, 2011)

*Jungle*, Premaintenance I like that term, never heard it before but like it.  I guess that would be like preventative maintenance done in factories or cars.

I can hear it now, "Doc/officer, I need to smoke pot just in case I might get cancer in 2020".

I agree *Hal*, going to the despensary is the way to go.  Brokers/middle man/leach are notorious for getting the most for least.  Like I said, many who I know said no to them in the fall after harvest and still sit on their crop.  I guess that trip would be a good idea for someone to do.  I think I am going to SF in June, maybe I will look in there at a despensary and see what is up myself.

*Hick*, I too agree with you, the hydro stores near me always have people in them every time I go into one.  That has got to be a good money making business.

*BB*, I dont know if it was enlightening, but Hal is right the day of the right price is gone.  Now, between zoning and county ordinances we will see, yep, we will see who grows next year.  Some of the NON growers are very happy bout the low prices....lol.  As long as a man wants to get high and cant grow, he will buy.

So, is there gonna be a *bud pic of the year* this year?


----------



## Irish (Mar 10, 2011)

tc, still fighting zoning laws and moratoriums? there is alot of unacceptance it seems still. it kinda puts things into perspective for my states battles. we've only been legal two years, and my county is on thier third, 6 month moratorium. mj pros are chomping at the bit here right now for a law to be written. 

these moratoriums will surely be a waiting game anywhere mj becomes 'legal'. several larger counties opted to not recognize the law, and refuse any mmj buisness at all, and the pros are suing these counties now. 

so jungle, even when your state does become legal, there will still be tons of work to be done in the courts before any sort of buisness will be allowed. years possibly. 

i watched places open for retail sales, only to be forced to close shop while the county elects sat on thier thumbs in a 'wait and see pattern'. they all want the fed to explain it in black and white to them, knowing fairly well exactly what fed law states. this is where a moratorium comes into play.

so you can begin also, by educating your elected officials with mmj material, phone calls to see what thier stand is on the matter, that sorta thing. (and if they dont want to reform to state law, vote thier butts out)!:doh: 

peace...


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 11, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I have also found that the same strain (actually bud from the same plant) can have quite different effects on different people.


this :holysheep:


and yes in california during the gold rush, gold was used in gram and ounce form for trading. A shovel cost upwards of 3 ounces....equivalent to 3500$ today. (not accounting for inflation or stagnation)



Top price for an oz "allocating" is 250$ oz.....CHEAP


edit:

hXXp://www.ports.parks.ca.gov/pages/22922/files/worksheet-goldrushprices.pdf

(2007 gold was ~650$ oz)


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 11, 2011)

now you got me started on this touchy subject too. im right there with you down here from SoCal. 




> OGKushman Says:
> February 24th, 2011 at 2:27 am
> For anyone interested, I am trying desperately to get this special medication to SoCal dispensaries. I have spent numerous days, countless gallons of gas, and given away too many free samples to collectives to even ponder on. I am finding that it is becoming increasingly harder for a small scale cultivator to allocate any honestly good indoor medicinal quality marijuana to clinics these days as most have turned private, or to extremely cheaper grown &#8220;outdoor&#8221; types of marijuana.
> 
> ...



hXXp://freeculturemag.com/2010/11/reviews/lemon-skunk-x-og-18/2560


----------



## Hick (Mar 11, 2011)

ogk'... I have a couple shovels with broken handles that I can give you "cheap".....:ignore:


----------



## Thailord (Mar 11, 2011)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> now you got me started on this touchy subject too. im right there with you down here from SoCal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You are so correct, and your frustration is also something I am feeling at this point in time.  When I go into a dispensary and they cannot even tell me if a strain is indica or sativa...***?  They consign growers who put any attractive name on their product when it is just some bargain basement "dutchified" genetics.  Many have no idea what specific strain works best for a condition, or the person themselves.  They may claim they do, but when put in a corner with questions it is obvious they have no idea.   

I have worked hard on the strains I produce, and know the exact lineages right down to the lineages of the strain that were used to produce my strains.  I also isolate phenotypes and certain therapuetic terpenes which have shown to be beneficial in various conditions and diseases.  

OGK, you seem to be inline with what is needed in the medical MJ movement, only it is falling on the deaf ears of profiteers, as is mine.  

My goal is to start a fully self sufficient dispensary which educates it's staff, and offers consultation with patients for what works best for them.  Furthermore, I would work to isolate various terpenes and phenotypes to better suit their needs.  

To do this, it takes alot of money, some lobbying with state Gov't, and a compassionate community to get started in.  Then you still have the Feds to worry about.  I'm hoping someday, maybe someday my breeding work will benefit others in the ways it benefits me.  But for now, I'm like you OGK, constantly striving and improving my grows and strains, and putting in serious leg work and online work to open some form of opportunity for myself, my son, and other like minded people.


----------



## jungle (Mar 11, 2011)

As far as sending e mails or calling elected officials, won't they have the cops come to your door if it's not legal yet. Won't the elected official say hey look heres a list of promarijuana people. What more do you need to go bust some people. I was sent something in the mail that was telling me to let my vote Voice) be heard, but it seems kinda scary espeacially if you have weed on hand in your home. Any one had any problems just from simple emails or phone calls to elected officials form the law that they never had before?


----------



## Thailord (Mar 12, 2011)

If you are a legal card holder, and growing within the limits of the law, there is really nothing they can do unless they send the Feds in.  12 plants is not something the Feds are really in when the Federal Sentencing Guidelines for cultivation of 12 plants is an offense level 10, which in my case would be 12-14 months, 6 of which would be in a community center(A.K.A. Halfway House).  

I think the negative press of busting some-one who is a legal card holder in the state they reside, as well as the costs of trial, incarceration, etc...   I know, here comes the "I know a friend who had a friend" type posts....  I did 30 days shy of 11 yrs for growing back in the 80's, before med laws, before guidelines amendments, and before medical use was getting alot of media attention.  I research, and read every amendment, every new change in the Congressional Sentencing Guidelines, and any Supreme Court decisions which may have an effect on any law changes, and/or amendments.  

I personally document how much I harvest, what goes to other legal patients, and any cuts or seeds I may sell to any patients.  Everything is within the law as it is written.  If you live in a legal med state, research is your best friend.  Know the state law, and research and study Federal law, so you know that fine line of between State and Federal laws.  

Presently in my State, the only people busted by the Feds were growing either over 100 plants, or were operating outside of the State law.  Either way, that was their mistake.  In my state, documentation is everything in a court of law for legal card holders.  If the proper documentation is not kept, and the rules are not followed, then whos fault is it?  I mean really now.


----------



## umbra (Mar 12, 2011)

My state has the worst mmj laws...haven't even gone into effect yet and the law was passed more than a year ago. Gov changed the laws and no one wants any part of it. The legal mmj will be shwag with a max thc of 10%. The idea of specific strains to treat specific problems is not even a consideration for my state. Its just a joke...just pretending to care about sick people.


----------



## Thailord (Mar 12, 2011)

I followed that law.  It is a joke, 10%, basically it is limiting the quality of meds a patient can grow, and/or recieve.  15% would have been more reasonable, or at the very least acceptable.  Sounds like your State's Governor has some pharmacuetical Companies in his/her pocket.


----------



## NorCalHal (Mar 12, 2011)

Thailord said:
			
		

> You are so correct, and your frustration is also something I am feeling at this point in time. When I go into a dispensary and they cannot even tell me if a strain is indica or sativa...***? They consign growers who put any attractive name on their product when it is just some bargain basement "dutchified" genetics. Many have no idea what specific strain works best for a condition, or the person themselves. They may claim they do, but when put in a corner with questions it is obvious they have no idea.


 
You have to be realistic and understand that most folks who have thier MMJ card are not fighting a serious Illness, and just want a bag of herb.
"Medicalizing" (is that a word???) Marijuana was/is just a step twords full legalization.


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 12, 2011)

Id have to slightly disagree. This is not my experience. Most/if not all card holders i know are pretty effed up...What is a serious illness to you hal? Depression, anxiety, Insomnia...? or does it have to be life threatening? I dont believe you need a _serious_ illness to benefit from medical marijuana use. Anyone who smokes, with or without a script, is doing so for some mental or physical reason (wheather they know it or not).

I also dont believe marijuana should be legalized. It has to much medicinal value to shrug off as a social enhancer. 
I honestly use marijuana instead of: Xanax, Welbutrin SR, and Ambien.

If it became non-medicinal, well id still grow of course,  but if i couldnt...i dont know what id do with  a pack of 7/11 mexican pre-rolls as my only source for marijuana.


----------



## Thailord (Mar 12, 2011)

I tend to agree.  Most of the people I associate with have Cancer and undergo chemotherapy, or have had serious injuries which give them almost unbearable pain.  I myself have had 2 skull fractures, one resulting in almost a month of life support, the other 10 days of life support, plus I was shot in the head which has caused several surgeries to remove fragments, and I still get lumps, known as lipomas which are caused from fatty tissue building up around the remaining fragments.  I suffer from multi tension migraines which completely put me down.

I have found using small amounts of cannabis do not only cease most of my migraine symptoms, but also over continued use seem to lesson the frequency of them.  It also relieve much of the pressure from my eyes which effect my vision when they occur.

My concern with most caregivers is that they disregard what a patient's needs are by growing what yields best, or taste best, or has the most bag appeal.  Take Chemo patients, it is a very degrading treatment which leaves a person feeling completely drained and unable to function normally due to weakness, and/or pain, not to mention the loss of appetite.  Why would a Indica, and/or Indica dominant which results in what is known as couchlock be useful for them?  They are already drained from the chemo.  A mild ot moderate Sativa, or Sativa dominant with more uplifting types would make more sense, however the yields are often less than most Indica hybrids.

Granted, there are many who just want to get high, and many could careless of the effects from one extreme to the other.  I personally want something that is going to work for me, and make my symptoms more bearable.  I'm sure most legit patients using medical cannabis to treat their symptoms feel the same.


----------



## jungle (Mar 13, 2011)

Thinking about marijuana as a medicnal plant didn't happen for me till the last couple years. A friend kinda spoke of it a lot. Finally I bit on to some of it and am learning. 
It can be a social enhancer, infact the strain I like the best fits this discription. I also like to smoke by myself just as much as out and about someplace. I know when I was working in factory I'd go on break and come back stoned and I felt much better as if I took some aspirans. It was 12 hour days.  And i could do the kind of work I was doing. I hope I become more sinsitive to the plight of the people who have larger medical obstacles so to speak. I don't know one person who medicates with marijuana for severe illnesses. Most people use it for relaxing, sleeping, mood enhancer, social thing, I use it to change my feelings sometimes. I been an off an on  smoker in my life. I think that marijuana growers, who use for severe illness is the heart of the situation here, I myself have never met people who used marijuana for a severe illness.
 One of my jobs I have is I do chores like cleaning  house ect....for an older lady 71, and I find that she has  needs and it's nice to be able to help plus shes helping me. But anyways I can care for people is what I'm saying. And it's not about only making money if possible. I'm glad to read about  others input cuase it contains some really good things. And not being around the scene so to speak it's still hazey .


----------



## NorCalHal (Mar 13, 2011)

Perception, it's all perception man.
For myself, I have been tokin' for many years before MMJ was a term. Why did I do that?? Am I addicted? No. It's because it helps me cope with many issues, both mentally and medically. I think this is the case for most all folks who toke up.
You have a great thought bro, "Anyone who smokes, with or without a script, is doing so for some mental or physical reason (wheather they know it or not).

"
Absolutly correct.
So, I guess you would say yes, I do beleive that MMJ has exceptional Medical properties.
OG, I too beleive that anyone for any reason should be able to be protected from LEO from MJ arrest.If MMJ helps with pms cramping, then who are we to deny MMJ to that person. It is between the Doctor and the patient.

Unfortunatly, most "caregivers/Vendors" do not meet the actual patients their product reaches, as it goes thru a Dispensary. Myself, as a Vendor, relies on what the dispensary owner requests as far as strain. More and more I am seeing a higher demand for Sativa dominat strains. As a Grower/Vendor, I am making a switch to more Sativa dominant strains as that is what the Dispensaries I deal with request the most.

I personally do not deal with folks on a one to one basis. I am an incorporated entity that runs a Non-Profit Grow only collective. I react to what the dispensaries request, as they should know thier patients needs.
I just worry about growing the finest cannabis that I can, at the lowest price I can.


----------



## tcbud (Mar 13, 2011)

Hal, I really like that you call it cannabis and not medicine.  I really like that you are for total legalization.  You always call to the forefront that we are on the road there, medicalization is just a step toward it.  I realize too that MMJ has helped many, some may never have had a chance to use it without the MMJ Proposition passing.  I am glad for them.  But, I am most glad for the masses in California that are toking and now can do so under the Compassionate Marijuana Use Laws, sick or not.

Before Aspirin men sent their kids to the pub to get a bucket of beer to ease their aches and pains from a day of long hard labor.  MJ will be looked at no different in a hundred years.  IMO.

I hope you are a success in your endeavors with he MMJ industry Hal.


----------



## Jennah12 (Jul 9, 2011)

I love marijuana whatever it takes 

Jennah Smith
*SPAM REMOVED*...again...


----------

